# Asus k8N no boot-no beep-No video



## billsterl (Dec 25, 2004)

I just tried to setup a new system with a k8n and athlon 64 2800+. I got everything put together and all the fans ran and the standbye light was on but nothing else the monitor had the test screen on it like the computer was off. The cooling fan on the video card was running. I tested the power supply and swapped it with a enermax 350 from another computer no change. I swapped video cards nothing. I have built seven asus socket a's but this is my first atlon 64-I did hook up both power plugs! Any ideas or do I have a dead board or cpu. Is there a way to test the board without the cpu so you can figure out where the problem lies? I knew this was going to be a project figureing out this new board but I was hoping to get a little farther than this.P.S has asus changed to a voice error message instead of beeps i read that on another post?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2004)

Hi,

This isn't any socket A animal (loved those socket A setups), but a new hybrid as you testified to. Can be very frustrating. Oh, as far as I know, ASUS does have the vocal message, but still uses the beep codes.

Do you hear any activity from the hard drive that you have on this unit? Is the hard drive from another computer already loaded, or is it a new drive? Can you get into BIOS setup menu at all? Does the montor flicker at all? Tell us about your memory. Have you tried (if you have two sticks) only one stick of memory? Is the memory on this board on the ASUS approved list for this board? As you have probably heard, if not on the approved list, bad news on it working. Oh, did you use artic silver or another thermal paste between your CPU and your heatsink? These questions are meant simply to give us an idea where you are with this and to provide clues. Oh, another thing, even a 350 power supply is probably not enough for the unit you are looking at.

If I were you, here is what I would do. I would start by reseating the CPU, heatsink, ram (one stick of ram only), and video card. Make sure you have the CPU cooler fan connected to the motherboard. Then try it again.

If it does not work then, take it out of the case and start with the basics on a non-conductive surface (ie: cardboard, etc) and start with the basics. CPU, Ram, Heatsink, Heatsink fan, Pwr switch wires on, on stick ram....see what it does and if it beeps. If things seems to spin, then add the video card and see if you get any further like the start of a post.....If you get something, then add the hard drive (assuming you are going to do a clean install).


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

i'm having the same issue with the Asus A7N8 deluxe board. It's socket A for the athlon XP 3200. all the fans are spinning, even on the graphics card... but i get no POST. I had a couple theories.

1) BIOS is set to recognize a PCI graphics card on POST, which would cause the screen to do nothing as it's not set to look for AGP. If this is the case, if a person does not have a PCI graphics card to test, how would they go about fixing this problem?

2) the graphics card itself isn't working

3) the motherboard's AGP slot isn't working
--------------------------------------------
i'm just trying to get to basic bios settings, and not sure if i need RAM to do that. The RAM is going to be ordered in a couple weeks, along with the dvd burner. Would me not having any ram cause the computer not recognize my video card?

even though i bring up alot of different "suspects" of this problem, i'm leaning most to the BIOS setting of changing it to recognize AGP. any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Flatliner,

I would not mess with this until you get your RAM, you just are not going to get anyplace without ram. The bad news is that it will not get anyplace without ram and the good news is that since you don't have the ram in, you may not have a problem at all. Have a nice week and hope for an early delivery of your ram so the fun can begin.

Mark


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

quick reply! i was just thinking that the bios setting (which is defaulted for a PCI graphics card) would make it where i wouldn't see anything. oh well, memory on the way


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi Flatliner,

Yep, still here. Most motherboards have the AGP set as default in the BIOS setup menu. However, there are so many out there that one just can never tell. I thought yours was AGP for that board, but memory getting worse through the years.

Anyway, if you had memory and could get to the BIOS setup menu, you would be able to change that to what you want it to be......well, with computers and the new tech problems we have with them......Just maybe ......if everything else works fine.


----------



## billsterl (Dec 25, 2004)

*asus k8n no boot no beep no video*



billsterl said:


> I just tried to setup a new system with a k8n and athlon 64 2800+. I got everything put together and all the fans ran and the standbye light was on but nothing else the monitor had the test screen on it like the computer was off. The cooling fan on the video card was running. I tested the power supply and swapped it with a enermax 350 from another computer no change. I swapped video cards nothing. I have built seven asus socket a's but this is my first atlon 64-I did hook up both power plugs! Any ideas or do I have a dead board or cpu. Is there a way to test the board without the cpu so you can figure out where the problem lies? I knew this was going to be a project figureing out this new board but I was hoping to get a little farther than this.P.S has asus changed to a voice error message instead of beeps i read that on another post?


 I think I covered all the basics I had the thermal medium that came with the heat sink- I tested the power supplies but I don't know if they are putting out enough power- I am using a hard drive from another computer that has a os on it. When I turn on the computer I think I get activity from all the drives. I am using one stick of corsair 3200 cmx256a. I just looked in the manual and the primary video in the bios setup in the picture is set to pci? If you can't boot up you can't change the setting or upgrade the bios!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2004)

Hi,



> I am using a hard drive from another computer that has a os on it.


 I will keep exploring, but wanted to tell you that this generally will not work. The system will keep looking for the chipset drivers from the last computer that the drive was in and you won't go anyplace. Most of the time, you must do a clean install of the hard drive on the computer that you intend to use the drive. Of course, it should have lighted up so you could go to the BIOS setup.

I still think if it were mine, I would go through the process of getting it out on cardboard and giving it a try and reseating everything. That way one knows that there is not a short someplace or something not making contact.

Does this board have the square 12v plug on it besides the ATX power supply? They put them on some and some they don't, but it won't go without it being plugged in if it is there. Just thought I would mention that.


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

yah i was reading through the motherboard manual and in their BIOS chapter, and it says this:

Primary VGA BIOS [PCI VGA Card]
This field sets the priority for the display of VGA signals. Change from the PCI VGA Card default to AGP VGA Card if using an AGP Card.
Configuration options: [PCI VGA Card] [AGP VGA Card]


----------



## billsterl (Dec 25, 2004)

*Pci card default*

You must be able to get the system to boot up so that you can get into the bios and change this setting. Some new motherboard are using more than one video card but agp is fastest. It would be stupid to not be able to boot up if you were using agp card


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

did some more research on the asus boards. they have to have RAM to get any kind of boot. Also, from what i'm understanding, if there's no PCI graphics card (only APG) i believe it automatically routes to AGP (kinda like this equation: if A is PCI and B is AGP, then the motherboard states that if A is not present then it will search B for a signal). I'm not sure on that, maybe somebody could clarify for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi,



> they have to have RAM to get any kind of boot.


 Are you telling me you don't have any ram in the board? Of course you must have to get the board to boot up. 

For now, why not have the starter of the thread explain what he does and does not have. That way, we won't get mixed up on who has what. When two people start asking questions from an original thread from one person, then that is called Hijacking a thread. 

Please feel free to offer advice, but don't put a second and different problem with the original thread. Post your problem in another thread and someone will try to give you a boost. O.K., so you are both new, but you must follow the rules of the road in here so we are able to help the original thread starter.


----------



## Flatliner (Dec 5, 2004)

ok sorry  will remember that


----------



## billsterl (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the input and rules of the road as you said I am new to this and it is easy to get side tracked when someone comes up with a different set of problems. I am getting a replacement board and cpu from newegg in a few days so I am going to try again. I am going to set it up outside of the case first to see if it boots and move on from there. The memory looks ok I looked it up in the manual and that type consair xms 512 is supported I have 256 so I don't think that should be a problem. The video card is a pny Ti4200 64mb 8X. You mentioned that I may have a problem with the hard drive but I should get the board to post even without a hdd hooked up? Well I wanted this to be a learning experience but I was hoping to get past the post so that I could tackled raid and sata drives. Thanks again for the help and encouragement.


----------



## billsterl (Dec 25, 2004)

Got the system up and running- I got the replacement board and cpu today-set up board outsise of case and got post. Went to install board in motherboard pan and could see the back edge of the board was touching the turned up edge of the motherboard pan. I ground down the edge on a belt grinder and got the clearance I needed I covered the edge with electrical tape as insurance. Got it running in the case and used older drive with windows 98Se it. Thanks to Dai for the input on setting up the board outside of the case. If I ever run into this problem I will try that before returning board.


----------

